# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Ingestion de chocolat : s'affoler ou pas ?

## Spatule

Je viens d'apprendre par mon mari au  retour du travail qu'un de nos chiens (42 kg) a mangé ce matin très tôt (4h) environ quatre grosses cuillerées à soupe de Nutella. En fait il a mangé les tartines qu'il avait préparées pour la journée et laissées sur la table.

Le chien a semblé en forme toute la journée, mais j'ai assez lu que le chocolat était toxique, et je n'arrive pas à savoir si avec la quantité ingurgitée il y a danger ou pas.

Est-ce que je dois m'inquiéter ?

----------


## Jess-du-51

Sans être experte, je pense que non, étant donné le poids du chien et le fait que l'ingestion remonte à un moment et qu'il n'a aucun symptôme. De plus le nutella n'est pas du chocolat extra noir (le plus dangereux)

Une fois ma chienne de 15kg a profité d'un aller-retour à l'école pour voler une grosse poule de Pâques qui était à 70% de cacao + une dizaine de petits œufs autour, papier d'alu inclus... Moins d'une heure après elle a été prise de vomissements qui n'arrêtaient pas, plus de diarrhées, je l'ai conduise en urgence chez le vétérinaire et ensuite ça a bien été pour elle, mais je n'aurais pas pu passer à côté du problème tellement elle vomissait!

Dans le doute peut être passer un coup de fil au véto pour prendre son avis...

----------


## sammy33

Selon wikipedia ( je n' ai pas de pot sous la main) la composition est la suivante :
En France : sucres (~55,2 %), huile végétale (huile de palme ~17,3 %), noisettes (13 %), cacao maigre en poudre (7,4 %), lait écrémé en poudre (6,6 %), lactosérum (petit lait ~0,8 %), émulsifiant : lécithine de soja (~0,3 à 0,7 %), arôme (<0,7 %)

Donc pas beaucoup de chocolat. En même temps, le reste n' est pas idéal pour un chien.
Moi, je poserais la question à un véto de garde.

----------


## POLKA67

Spatule je pense que vu le poids de ton chien cela devrait aller, surveille juste.
Pour l'avoir vécu avec ma chienne il y a quelques années on voit quand cela devient une urgence véto, le chien ne bouge plus...

----------


## borneo

Le chien serait déjà malade, s'il devait l'être.

----------


## éliz

le nuttela ne contient pas bcp de cacao dc ça ne craint pas grand chose, juste un risque de diahrée

----------


## Jalna

Le chocolat le plus néfaste c'est le noir, donc là du nutella ça risque vraiment rien surtout pour le poids de ton chien.

----------


## Spatule

Vraiment merci pour vos réponses !

Je suis rassurée du coup, j'avais commencé à lire des trucs alarmistes sur le net...

Sammy33 au vu des réponses et l'état de mon chien, je vais attendre encore un peu et surveiller avant d'appeler le véto de garde si j'ai un doute  ::

----------


## Spatule

> Selon wikipedia ( je n' ai pas de pot sous la main) la composition est la suivante :
> En France :* sucres (~55,2 %), huile végétale (huile de palme ~17,3 %), noisettes (13 %), cacao maigre en poudre (7,4 %), lait écrémé en poudre (6,6 %), lactosérum (petit lait ~0,8 %), émulsifiant : lécithine de soja (~0,3 à 0,7 %), arôme (<0,7 %)
> *
> Donc pas beaucoup de chocolat. En même temps, le reste n' est pas idéal pour un chien.
> Moi, je poserais la question à un véto de garde.


 :: Pourquoi je m'obstine à penser que le Nutella c'est du chocolat moi ??

----------


## lili2000

Les réactions au chocolat sont très variables mais on dit que 100g de chocolat noir peut tuer un chien de 10kg, effectivement, les symptômes se voient assez rapidement.
Si on voit le chien faire ou si c'est récent, le mieux est de le faire vomir sinon, bien surveiller le chien et s'il y a des symptômes, voir avec le véto.

Dans le cas présent, je pense aussi qu'il a peu de chance que cela fasse quelque chose (peut-être diarrhée à cause du sucre et du gras). Je conseillerai de le laisser à la diète jusqu'à demain.

Pour info, si vous ne voulez pas (ou pouvez pas) joindre votre vétérinaire, vous pouvez aussi appeler le centre anti-poison vétérinaire (à Nantes) qui répond rapidement.

----------


## Spatule

> Les réactions au chocolat sont très variables mais on dit que 100g de chocolat noir peut tuer un chien de 10kg, effectivement, les symptômes se voient assez rapidement.
> Si on voit le chien faire ou si c'est récent, le mieux est de le faire vomir sinon, bien surveiller le chien et s'il y a des symptômes, voir avec le véto.
> 
> Dans le cas présent, je pense aussi qu'il a peu de chance que cela fasse quelque chose (peut-être diarrhée à cause du sucre et du gras). Je conseillerai de le laisser à la diète jusqu'à demain.
> 
> Pour info, si vous ne voulez pas (ou pouvez pas) joindre votre vétérinaire, vous pouvez aussi appeler* le centre anti-poison vétérinaire (à Nantes)* qui répond rapidement.


Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas qu'un centre antipoison pour les animaux existait !  ::

----------


## Poska

Ma chienne de 30-32kg a déjà mangé un pot complet + un peu de cacao en poudre Nesqu*ck et elle n'a même pas eu une petite diarrhée, bon son estomac a l'habitude de ce genre de bêtise à force...
Vu la quantité de vrai cacao dans ce genre de produit je ne m'étais pas vraiment inquiété, mais une petite surveillance est toujours nécessaire quand un loulou mange un truc inhabituel  :: 

Souvenir...



Spoiler:

----------


## Spatule

::  ::  :: 

Bon ben effectivement, me voilà de plus en plus rassurée...

----------


## Chinooka

> Ma chienne de 30-32kg a déjà mangé un pot complet + un peu de cacao en poudre Nesqu*ck et elle n'a même pas eu une petite diarrhée, bon son estomac a l'habitude de ce genre de bêtise à force...
> Vu la quantité de vrai cacao dans ce genre de produit je ne m'étais pas vraiment inquiété, mais une petite surveillance est toujours nécessaire quand un loulou mange un truc inhabituel 
> 
> Souvenir...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


 ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ma chienne de 30-32kg a déjà mangé un pot complet + un peu de cacao en poudre Nesqu*ck et elle n'a même pas eu une petite diarrhée, bon son estomac a l'habitude de ce genre de bêtise à force...
> Vu la quantité de vrai cacao dans ce genre de produit je ne m'étais pas vraiment inquiété, mais une petite surveillance est toujours nécessaire quand un loulou mange un truc inhabituel 
> 
> Souvenir...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


 ::   ::   :: 

Comme les autres, je ne pense pas que 4 tartines au nutella soient dangereuses pour un chien de ce poids (sauf allergie à un des ingrédients mais qui se serait vite remarqué)  ::  J'espère qu'aujourd'hui encore, tout va bien pour ton toutou  :Smile: 

Chez moi, j'ai Daïs qui concurrence Samba  ::  J'ai clairement appris à ne plus rien laisser "traîner"  ::  Une fois, le temps que je me retourne pour attraper mes moules à muffins, Daïs a bouffé la pâte sur la table  :: 
J'ai eu 3 chiots coup sur coup alors, aujourd'hui c'est le bordel dans mes armoires, tiroirs mais il n'y a rien à portée  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Samba  :: 


Scala nous avait fait le tour : elle avait vidé les 3/4 d'un pot de banania, après appel à la véto "c'est pas grave, il y a bien plus de céréales et autres composants là dedans que de chocolat, au pire elle vomira un peu plus que d'habitude" (scala vomissait 2 à 3 fois par jour avec ses soucis) , mais là pas de vomi ni de banania ni des bananes qu'elle avait volé en même temps . 

Par contre il y a 2 ans, Stane avait mangé 500gr de chocolats fourrés cerise liqueur, là ça a été une autre histoire : ventre gonflé, chienne qui ne savait pas se poser, go véto -> injection d'antispasmodique, détoxifiant pour le foie, et tout un patatras de médocs /boulet

----------


## -Orl-

Ma chienne précédente (17kg)nous avais volée (dans le placard) 2 tablettes de chocolat noir 70% qu'elle avait mangée entièrement, elle n'a même pas eu ne serait-ce qu'une petite diarrhée...

Attention, c'est pas pour autant que le chocolat n'est pas toxique pour les chiens.

----------


## Spatule

> Ma chienne précédente (17kg)nous avais volée (dans le placard) 2 tablettes de chocolat noir 70% qu'elle avait mangée entièrement, elle n'a même pas eu ne serait-ce qu'une petite diarrhée...
> 
> Attention, c'est pas pour autant que le chocolat n'est pas toxique pour les chiens.


 :: 

Comme quoi... mais effectivement, ce n'est pas une raison pour penser que ce n'est pas toxique.




> Par contre il y a 2 ans, Stane avait mangé 500gr de chocolats fourrés cerise liqueur, là ça a été une autre histoire : ventre gonflé, chienne qui ne savait pas se poser, go véto -> injection d'antispasmodique, détoxifiant pour le foie, et tout un patatras de médocs /boulet


 :: 

Là tu as dû avoir drôlement peur... !

Ce matin mon gros pète la forme, même pas une  petite diarrhée  :: 

Et mon mari s'est quand même fait copieusement enguirlander, il ne pensait pas que "son" chien  était capable de voler quelque chose sur la table... ben tiens  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Ça faisait un mois qu'on avait Snouck, trouvé maigre et affamé, donc qui a connu la faim, et ma mère n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de laisser la porte de cellier ouverte. Résultat, il a volé et englouti 2 tablettes de chocolats noir de 500g, soit 1kg!!!!! Je précise qu'il fait 24kg. J'ai eu beau chialer en disant qu'il allait mourir, ma mère qui a la science infuse n'a rien voulu savoir ni l'emmener chez le véto (qu'est-ce que j'étais conne à 14 ans, ça serait maintenant, je l’assommerais avec une poil!). Il est pas mort, mais c'est pas passé loin, encore un peu et il voyait la lumière blanche! Il s'est vomi dessus tout le premier jour puis il a encore vomi le jour suivant. Il a hurlé toute la nuit, avait des tremblements et la troisième paupière qui recouvrait entièrement ses yeux, parce que ça avait atteint son système nerveux, le ventre énorme. Du coup ma mère a bien voulu l’amener  :: . Le véto a dit qu'il était quant même miraculé. Je crois que c'était le pire moment de ma vie, et de la sienne! Mais le principale c'est qu'il est toujours là, toujours aussi gentil, qu'il n'aura aucune séquelles et qu'une cuillère de nutella ne ferait pas de mal à un teckel (c'est pas une incitation quant même!).

----------


## Misscoco

Chez moi Daïs a englouti la quasi totalité d'un pot de nutella (elle a mangé tout ce que la longueur de sa langue lui permettait  :: ). A part une bonne diarrhée partout dans la maison et en dehors, rien de grave à signaler ! Sauf pour nous qui avons failli mourir intoxiqués.

----------


## Poska

> Chez moi Daïs a englouti la quasi totalité d'un pot de nutella (elle a mangé tout ce que la longueur de sa langue lui permettait ). A part une bonne diarrhée partout dans la maison et en dehors, rien de grave à signaler ! *Sauf pour nous qui avons failli mourir intoxiqués*.


ça c'est un effet secondaire dont on parle peu mais qui est tout aussi dangereux  ::

----------


## Misscoco

Et crois-moi, le lire sans avoir le son, la vue et l'odeur, c'est pas du jeu  ::

----------


## Jalna

J'ai eu l'expérience, mais pas de diarrhée, une surexcitation de fou !!!!! 
Pendant plus de 24h la chienne était intenable à faire des bonds partout, à ne pas dormir la nuit, c'était vraiment la fête du slip à la maison, elle ne pouvait jamais s'arrêter.

----------


## Misscoco

Ah, je ne sais pas ce que je préfère entre les deux  ::

----------


## Jalna

La nuit je devais veiller sur elle, donc j'avais mis mon réveil toutes les heures, et j'étais réveillée entre chaque heure, elle venait me sauter dessus du style vient on va jouer et tout. 
Elle sautait tout le temps, LE kangourou, LE vrai  :: 

Mais j'ai préféré ça à la diarrhée, ça m'aurait vraiment fait peur.

----------


## Carole!

Coucou!

L'hiver dernier Flynn a mangé un kilo de boules pralinées (j'avais bien dit à zhom de faire attention!)... Coup de fil au véto praliné ok car pas beaucoup de cacao dedans... Il a un peu vomi, a eu la diarrhée pendant deux jours mais était sur-excité comme ta chienne! Il sautait partout comme un petit diable  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Coucou!
> 
> L'hiver dernier Flynn a mangé un kilo de boules pralinées (j'avais bien dit à zhom de faire attention!)... Coup de fil au véto praliné ok car pas beaucoup de cacao dedans... Il a un peu vomi, a eu la diarrhée pendant deux jours mais était sur-excité comme ta chienne! Il sautait partout comme un petit diable


Je pense tout de même que ces symptômes étaient lié aux effets de la théobromine (présente dans le chocolat)
Voici un texte que je trouve assez clair :



> *Intoxication du chien par le chocolat*
> 
> La théobromine stimule le système nerveux central et le myocarde. Il relâche les fibres musculaires lisses (surtout bronchiques) et augmente la diurèse. Le décès peut survenir dans un délai de 18 à 24 heures après lapparition des troubles du rythme.Il ny a pas dantidote. Le traitement est symptomatique. 
> 
> 
>  *Introduction*
> 
> Le chocolat est fabriqué à base de cacao. Les cosses de cacao contiennent de grandes quantités de *théobromine*. Cette substance est responsable dintoxications, souvent très sérieuses, chez le chien.
> Les chiens aiment manger du chocolat. Nous recevons chaque année plusieurs appels pour des intoxications. Selon la quantité ingérée et le type de chocolat les symptômes peuvent êtres très graves.*Toxicité*
> ...


source : http://www.poisoncentre.be/article.php?id_article=923

----------


## lili2000

Et aussi



> Cependant, il existe de grandes variations et les premiers symptômes d'intoxication peuvent être observés à des doses plus faibles. 
> *Si le chien mange régulièrement du chocolat à petite dose, il risque de développer une insuffisance cardiaque par accumulation des effets de la théobromine*. Il ne faut donc jamais donner de chocolat à un chien comme récompense et ce, même en très petite quantité

----------


## Jalna

Oui ça on est bien d'accord qu'il ne faut jamais donner de chocolat a un chien. La toutes les personnes qui ont participé au sujet ont bien parlé d'accident  :Smile:

----------


## lucile67

oui faut surtout pas laisser traîner de tablettes de chocolat noir à un taux de cacao très important, parce que ça aurait l'équivalence d'une quantité hallucinante d'expressos ingèrés, donc au bout crise cardiaque assurée, sinon les petites bétises nutella, ou autre, ils le font tous à un moment ou un autre. C'est pas méchant.

----------


## POLKA67

Lili 2000 avait cité "qu'il n'y avait pas d'antidote", de mémoire ma chienne a eu 2 injections de je ne sais pas quoi, on m'avait dit que c'était pour soutenir son coeur.

----------


## Jess-du-51

> Lili 2000 avait cité "qu'il n'y avait pas d'antidote", de mémoire ma chienne a eu 2 injections de je ne sais pas quoi, on m'avait dit que c'était pour soutenir son coeur.


la mienne aussi, en plus d'un lavage d'estomac!

----------


## chupachup

Alors oui rien de grave car ya très peu de théobromine dans le nutella mais par contre attention : un chien qui mange du chocolat à 6 mois, aura toujours la même quantité de théobromine dans son organisme à 10 ans. ça ne se métabolise jamais. Donc si le chien mange une tablette à 1 an, une autre à 4 ans, une autre à 6 et une autre à 10, ya de forte chance qu'il fasse un arrêt cardiaque. le taux s'accumule à chaque fois sans jamais disparaitre.

----------


## lili2000

Pas d'antidote ne veut pas dire pas de traitement et mes messages n'étaient là qu'à titre d'info, je n'accuse personne de donner exprès du chocolat (en tout cas pas sur rescue  ::  car je connaissais une personne qui donnait régulièrement du chocolat à son chien (labrador obèse) et qui ne comprenait pas que s'était poison car "le chien aime çà"  :: )

----------


## borneo

Mon voisin donnait du chocolat à mon chien, des petits bouts, je n'ai jamais réussi à lui faire entendre raison...

----------

